# εκατομμύρια εκατομμυρίων



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

Με αφορμή το σχετικό μήνυμα του Νίκελ και το μπλογκ του Τιπούκειτου, μου γεννήθηκαν κάποιες απορίες όσον αφορά τα εξής:

«Αυτήν την εκλογική χρονιά, σας παρακαλούμε ακολουθήστε τους εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς κάθε κόμματος -Δημοκρατικοί, Ρεπουμπλικάνοι και Ανεξάρτητοι-, που συνεργάζονται όλοι μαζί.» Δεν λέω, καλά και τρίσκαλα κάνουμε και χλευάζουμε τον Μπαμπινιώτη, την Παναγιωταρέα και τ' άλλα γκόλντεν μπόις (εν γκερλς) της νεοκαθαρεύουσας, όταν λένε και γράφουν *«εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών»*. Καλά κάνουμε και προτιμάμε το *«εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί»*. Αλλά, αμαρτία μου ξομολογημένη, προτιμώ το «εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών» (θα κλείσω τη μύτη μου και θα το καταπιώ) από το αχώνευτο *«τους εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς»* -- λες και είναι αρσενικού γένους τα εκατομμύρια ή (ω του θαύματος) επίθετο άκλιτο.

Ποιο από τα τρία είναι το σωστό και γιατί ; (για τη συγκεκριμένη φράση)


----------



## Surprisa (Oct 9, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Ποιο από τα *τρία *είναι το σωστό και γιατί ; (για τη συγκεκριμένη φράση)



Καταρχάς, *δύο *είναι οι επιλογές και όχι τρεις. Τα δύο τελευταία παραδείγματα είναι ένα και το αυτό, απλώς το δεύτερο είναι σε αιτιατική (οι εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί, τους εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς). Άρα το δίλημμα είναι "εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών" ή "εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί". Δε νομίζω ότι κάποιο από τα δύο είναι απόλυτα λάθος. Αλλά προτιμώ κι εγώ το "εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί".


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

Surprisa said:


> Καταρχάς, *δύο *είναι οι επιλογές και όχι τρεις. Τα δύο τελευταία παραδείγματα είναι ένα και το αυτό, απλώς το δεύτερο είναι σε αιταιτική (οι εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί, τους εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς). Άρα το δίλημμα είναι "εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών" ή "εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί".



Πώς είναι το ίδιο; Το ένα είναι σε ονομαστική, το άλλο σε αιτιατική. Και μιλάμε πάντα για τη συγκεκριμένη φράση. Εγώ για τη συγκεκριμένη φράση βλέπω τρεις διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις κι έχω μπερδευτεί (έως χαθεί). Μία γενική, μία ονομαστική και μία αιτιατική.


----------



## Surprisa (Oct 9, 2008)

Από τα τρία παραδείγματα μόνο το τρίτο είναι παρμένο από τη φράση σε εισαγωγικά. Τα άλλα δύο είναι γενικά τα δύο μοντέλα σύνταξης των ποσοτικών ουσιαστικών. Ποσοτικό+γενική vs ποσοτικός ως ομοιόπτωτος προσδιορισμό. Η αιτιατική που έχουμε στο τέλος είναι απλώς μια άλλη κλίση (αυτή που θα κόλλαγε στην quoted φράση) του δεύτερου τρόπου σύνταξης. Άρα στη φράση αυτή που ζητάει αιτιατική θα λέγαμε είτε "τα εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών", είτε "τους εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς". Σύγκρινε:

Ποσοτικό+γενική (κλίνεται μόνο το ποσοτικό, η γενική αμετάβλητη):
τα εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών
των εκατομμυρίων Αμερικανών
τα εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών
ωωω εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών

Ομοιόπτωτος προσδιορισμός (κλίνονται και τα δύο μαζί):
οι εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί
των εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών
τους εκατομμυρία Αμερικανούς
ωωω εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί

Υγ.: Με τόσα εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς με έπιασε ξαφνικά μια απελπισία.
Υγ2: Και πώς κάνουμε λίστες είπαμε;


----------



## sarant (Oct 9, 2008)

Κι εγώ δύο τις βλέπω τις επιλογές. Αν θες, δύο διπλές επιλογές.

Μίλησε σε εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς / Μίλησε σε εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών

Τον ψήφισαν εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί / Τον ψήφισαν εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών

Η αιτιατική δεν αντιπαρατίθεται με την ονομαστική, μόνο με τη γενική.

Στο παράδειγμα που έδωσε ο ambrose, αυτό που τα χαλάει κτγμ μου είναι το άρθρο. Εγώ δεν θα έλεγα "Δεν καταδικάζω *τους* εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς που ψήφισαν τον Μπους" αλλά "Δεν καταδικάζω *τα* εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς που ψήφισαν τον Μπους". Ο Μπαμπινιώτης θα έλεγε "Συγχαίρω τα εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών που ψήφισαν τον Μπους". Ποιο ακούγεται καλύτερα;

Κατά τα άλλα, ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα οφέλη από την εισαγωγή του ευρώ είναι που δεν μας γυρίζει το στομάχι να διαβάζουμε στον Ζουράρι τα "πεντακόσιες χιλιάδες δραχμών" και άλλα ανάλογα τερπνά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 9, 2008)

Η τρίτη επιλογή είναι εμπρόθετη, εκατομμύρια από δαύτους.
Να βάλετε άλλο τίτλο, είδα "εκατομμύρια εκατομμυρίων" και μπήκα κι εγώ βλακωδώς να πιάσω την καλή.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

Στην πρόθεση έχασα κι εγώ τον ειρμό... Γενικά, εμένα προσωπικά η γενική κάθεται κάπως καλύτερα στο αυτί μου.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Oct 9, 2008)

Μπήκα κι εγώ να πω μια καλημέρα: μέρααα!

Λοιπόν, ως συνήθως τα είπε όλα (και καλύτερα από μένα) ο sarant, οπότε εγώ αποσύρομαι διακριτικά.

Πράγματι, στο παράδειγμα από την Καθημερινή το άρθρο είναι αυτό που προκαλεί το πρόβλημα. «Ακολουθήστε τους εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς»: βάζοντας το «εκατομμύρια» ανάμεσα σε άρθρο και ουσιαστικό το μεταμορφώνουμε σε επίθετο. Αν κρίνω από τις παρεμβάσεις του Ambrose και της Surprisa, η ονομαστική «οι εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί» είναι μάλλον ανεκτό: συμβαίνει όμως το ίδιο και με την αιτιατική, «τους εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς»; Προσωπικά, όπως γράφει και ο sarant, θα έλεγα είτε «τα εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί» (ονομαστική / αιτιατική) είτε «τα εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών» (αρχαϊκότερο αυτό το δεύτερο). Ίσως (ίσως, λέω) η ονομαστική «οι εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί» να γίνεται ανεκτή (αν γίνεται -- εγώ εδώ στα ξένα τι να ξέρω απ' αυτά;;)) εξαιτίας της γενικής πληθυντικού «των εκατομμυρίων Αμερικανών», που προέρχεται από ονομαστική «τα εκατομμύρια Αμερικανών», αλλά προφανώς επανερμηνεύτηκε ως γενική τού «οι εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί».


----------



## Elsa (Oct 9, 2008)

Tipoukeitos said:


> [...]
> Πράγματι, στο παράδειγμα από την Καθημερινή το άρθρο είναι αυτό που προκαλεί το πρόβλημα. «Ακολουθήστε τους εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς»: βάζοντας το «εκατομμύρια» ανάμεσα σε άρθρο και ουσιαστικό το μεταμορφώνουμε σε επίθετο [...]



Εδώ, ένα μικρό παιδί, δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα να πει τους _εκατομμύριους_ Αμερικανούς και να είναι πιο συνεπές τελικά. Τα δικά έτσι έλεγαν πάντως... :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Εδώ, ένα μικρό παιδί δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα να πει τους _εκατομμύριους_ Αμερικανούς και να είναι πιο συνεπές τελικά. :)



Ακριβώς. Ενώ οι χίλιοι και οι μύριοι έχουν κανονικότατα τα γένη τους, το εκατομμύριο έμεινε ουδέτερο. Και μπορεί να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα με την «κάθοδο των εκατομμυρίων» (και να εννοούμε ανθρώπους που κατεβαίνουν στις πλαζ και όχι μετοχές που κατακρημνίζονται) αλλά οι «χίλιοι μύριοι τρόποι» δεν μπορούν να γίνουν «οι *εκατομμύριοι τρόποι», δυστυχώς.

Λέει για την περίπτωσή μας (πριν από ουσιαστικό) στο ΛΝΕΓ και στο Σχολικό: (ως επίθ. _ένα εκατομμύριο_). Αλλά τέτοιο επίθετο δεν είναι ούτε οι χίλιοι ούτε οι δισχίλιοι. Αυτό το «_ένα_ εκατομμύριο» ή «_τρία_ εκατομμύρια» κάνουν ζημιά όταν προσπαθήσεις να τους φορέσεις άρθρο μπροστά (λιγότερο από το «_δύο / δέκα_ εκατομμύρια» ή άλλα που δεν κλίνονται).

(Παρεμπιπτόντως, ας μην μπερδευόμαστε με το λόγιο. Στο ΛΝΕΓ δεν λέει «εκατομμύρια ανθρώπων». Αντιθέτως λέει: _εκατομμύρια φορές_ και _εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι λιμοκτονούν_.)

Γιά να μετρήσουμε στο διαδίκτυο:
«οι ένα εκατομμύριο» + (προφανώς) ουσιαστικό: 25 ευρήματα
«τα ένα εκατομμύριο» + ουσιαστικό: 21 ευρήματα
«το ένα εκατομμύριο»: 28.000 ευρήματα. Υποθέτω ότι τα περισσότερα είναι χωρίς (άλλο) ουσιαστικό μετά από το «εκατομμύριο», αλλά πολύ γρήγορα θα μετρήσουμε αρκετά πειστικά παραδείγματα με ουσιαστικό μετά το αριθμητικό.
Ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα: δεν βρήκα ούτε μία σελίδα που να λέει «τις Χ εκατομμύρια δραχμές» ή «οι Χ εκατομμύρια δραχμές», αλλά βρήκα σχεδόν 6.000 με «τα Χ εκατομμύρια δραχμές».

Προτείνω λοιπόν ότι το «ένα κ.λπ. εκατομμύριο» δεν λειτουργεί σαν επίθετο (_χίλιοι_) αλλά σαν ουσιαστικό (_η χιλιάδα_). Παραδείγματα με τα παιχνίδια του άρθρου:

_Πόσο θα μου δώσετε τη μία χιλιάδα πιαστράκια;
Πόση έκπτωση θα μου κάνετε για το ένα εκατομμύριο μπίλιες;_
(Δεν είναι καλύτερο από το «για τις ένα εκατομμύριο μπίλιες;)

_Πόσο κάνουν οι δέκα χιλιάδες πιαστράκια;
Πόσο κάνουν τα δέκα εκατομμύρια μπίλιες;_
αλλά και:
_Πόσο κάνουν τα δέκα χιλιάδες πιαστράκια;
Πόσο κάνουν οι δέκα εκατομμύρια μπίλιες;_
(Άκλιτο το «δέκα», οπότε δεν ενοχλεί πολύ, κι ας μη βρήκα παραδείγματα με τις δραχμές.)

_…με τις χιλιάδες τους οχτρούς_ (στίχος)
_Ακολουθήστε τα εκατομμύρια τους Αμερικανούς_

_Προειδοποίησε αυστηρά τις χιλιάδες των μικροεπενδυτών
Ακολουθήστε τα εκατομμύρια των Αμερικανών_

και:
_Τι θα γίνει με τους χιλιάδες ασφαλισμένους;
Η ομάδα με τους δεκάδες τίτλους
Ακολουθήστε τους εκατομμύρια Αμερικανούς_ (μωρέ, _εδώ_ μου κάθεται κι εμένα)

Και μια μικρή σύγκριση:
τους χιλιάδες νεκρούς > 2.180 ευρήματα
τις χιλιάδες των νεκρών > 25
τις χιλιάδες νεκρούς > 19
τις χιλιάδες τους νεκρούς > 1

τα εκατομμύρια των νεκρών > 975 (ονομ. + αιτ.)
τα εκατομμύρια νεκρούς > 25
τους εκατομμύρια νεκρούς > 9
τα εκατομμύρια τους νεκρούς > 5

Συμπέρασμα (δικό μου, εσείς βγάλτε τα δικά σας): Καλή η θεωρία (αν είναι σωστή), αλλά
*…ακολουθήστε τα εκατομμύρια των Αμερικανών...*
Η ασφάλεια από τον εγκλεισμό της κάθε λέξης στο δικό της κουτάκι με το δικό της άρθρο!


----------

